# Where to buy white lithium grease (garage door lubricant)?



## xniting (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I’m looking to buy white lithium grease to lubricate an automatic garage door. I believe this is also used for automotive applications. 
Any tips on where to buy this in Dubai? I’ll go down to Ace Hardware tonight but wanted to check if anyone knows any car part shops etc. that sell this.

Many thanks.
Nitin


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

ACE is generally over priced for everything. I've no idea if they have grease but I tend to check out Speedex first and the little hardware stores in Satwa.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

xniting said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I’m looking to buy white lithium grease to lubricate an automatic garage door. I believe this is also used for automotive applications.
> Any tips on where to buy this in Dubai? I’ll go down to Ace Hardware tonight but wanted to check if anyone knows any car part shops etc. that sell this.
> ...


Try YellowHat Car Accessories, Times Square first floor, SZR


----------



## xniting (Feb 7, 2013)

*Got it in Satwa*

Thank you both, found it in the auto sparepart shops in Satwa.


----------

